# Wonderpana System from Fotodiox



## killswitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with the filter system from Fotodiox. I am looking for a system that can fit the Samyang (Rokinon) 14mm f2.8 or the T3.1 lens and this is the only product that fits this lens. Other option is the Hitech system from Lucroit. I have no idea if their (Fotodiox or Hitech's) ND and GND filters have any color cast issues. Any insight on this matter would be very helpful. Unfortunately, Lee filters dont work with this system yet (I think).


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 12, 2013)

killswitch said:


> Anyone have any experience with the filter system from Fotodiox. I am looking for a system that can fit the Samyang (Rokinon) 14mm f2.8 or the T3.1 lens and this is the only product that fits this lens. Other option is the Hitech system from Lucroit. I have no idea if their (Fotodiox or Hitech's) ND and GND filters have any color cast issues. Any insight on this matter would be very helpful. Unfortunately, Lee filters dont work with this system yet (I think).



I have a ND 5 stop and a CPL from this range, which I use with my TS-e 17L. They are massive filters and that's the difficulty in using them. I personally don't bother with ND Grads, they are a left over fad from film days and rarely produce convincing results. I get far better results using a tripod and combining two exposures in Photoshop. 
The ND 5 stop has a gold colour cast, but I've yet to handle a ND or ND grad that doesn't have some sort of colour cast. Heliopan, Lee, Hi-Tek, Hoya, Cokin, Singh-Ray, B+W....they all have some sort of colour issues. I think the trick is to get one that is pleasing and looks nice. 

The system certainly works well, although it's too big to leave on the lens and then put in a camera bag. It's well made, but not up to Lee standards. With a single filter, I can fully tilt and shift. With 2 filters, I can shift 10'..which is fine for most correction.


----------



## killswitch (Apr 13, 2013)

I checked out a video review of the system and you are right those are massive compared to the ones from lee filters. They are what, 4mm thick? The lee filters are 2mm thick as far as I remember. I know the color cast is present in these filters one way or another but like you said as long as it's not too much, is not unpleasant it should be ok. Read up on Cokin filters and that they tend to add too much purple cast and is pretty annoying to get rid of in post.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Apr 15, 2013)

GMC,
To confirm: your CPL is from this Fotodiox system and is used with their holder arrangement? It's optically good enough?

I have the 17 and use it mostly inside but have been reading about various solutions for getting something out in from of the "dome". Agree about the half-ND stuff although for some travel situations it was good to have the hand-holding half grad solution available.

...not hand holding the 17 too much... have done, though. <grin>


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 15, 2013)

jonathan7007 said:


> GMC,
> To confirm: your CPL is from this Fotodiox system and is used with their holder arrangement? It's optically good enough?
> 
> I have the 17 and use it mostly inside but have been reading about various solutions for getting something out in from of the "dome". Agree about the half-ND stuff although for some travel situations it was good to have the hand-holding half grad solution available.
> ...



Yes I have a CPL from Photodiox and is used in their holder. It's fine, simular in quality and polarising strength as a Hoya or Lee unit. Not quite as good as the Heliopan CPL's I'm currently using on my 16-35IIL. But their CPL is the best I've tried so far.

The TS-e 17L isn't really an hand held type of lens. The wide angle of view needs more meticulous care when adjusting the movements than other TS-e lenses. It's really a tripod only lens, so ND grads aren't very appropriate with this lens.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh I know the 17TSE wasn't made for that, but I have done it a few times shifted down in a bright room where I didn't have to get it perfect. No handheld tilt, though... I will have to take a look at the Fotodiox rig. 

Did you see the site/blog run by a German photographer of architecture who bought a second 17TSE lens cap and made a filter holder out of that? 
I found the URL in my OneNote files:
http://digidaan.wordpress.com/2010/05/31/polariser-on-17mm-tiltshift/

very interesting blog.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 16, 2013)

jonathan7007 said:


> Oh I know the 17TSE wasn't made for that, but I have done it a few times shifted down in a bright room where I didn't have to get it perfect. No handheld tilt, though... I will have to take a look at the Fotodiox rig.
> 
> Did you see the site/blog run by a German photographer of architecture who bought a second 17TSE lens cap and made a filter holder out of that?
> I found the URL in my OneNote files:
> ...



Yes, that particular mod has been around for a while. It's Ok, but the filter isn't quite big enough to cover the whole tilt and shift range. The WondaPana system is currently the only system which allows full movements with a single filter.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 18, 2013)

As a heads up, after seeing another thread 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=16813.msg310993#msg310993
I ordered the Wonderpana 145, I should have one within the week.


----------

